# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Vathet

## PINK

... te meshkujt ? Ju pelqejne, po ose jo ? Lol

----------


## km92

Jo nuk me pelqejne!

----------


## PINK

shoot e paskam bere sondazhin anonim. modsa bejeni pak ti shohim kush eshte po kush eshte per jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po, sepse ngjajne sikur e mbajne veten me shume, edhe se shpesh ngaterrohen me ata te spondes tjeter.

----------


## Nete

Po me pelqejn edhe ju rrin bukur shum...!

----------


## Geri Tr

varet nga lloji i vethit,nese eshte nga ata me diamant eshte ok,por po ta kete ne forma unaze ose te stregjatur,eh po athere i vejme titullin PEDE

----------


## Adna

Jo, s'me pelqejne.

----------


## PINK

Mua m'pelqejne pervete. Te dy veshet, nga nje diamant . I llajk it.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Buon gusto, buon gustissimo LoL

Edhe se kshu si thu ti, kam pa me shume jevgjit:d

----------


## PINK

Jo ketej ne 5 meshkuj te bardhe, 4 i ke me vathe. Lol

----------


## Nete

Me nje vath ,se me dy duket kot krejt.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Per femna eshte mire po per meshkuj jo...per mu sjon votht edhe sem pelqejn.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kronike te pelqejne apo jo ty, se s'u mor vesh kjo pune?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Kronike te pelqejne apo jo ty, se s'u mor vesh kjo pune?


Jo sem pelqejn me i vnu une...ama vajzave iu ka hije

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Po qe king, i shkon, so me pelqen

----------


## goldian

po ju mi shoqe ca vathesh perdorni
sa me pelqejne femrat me vath hmmmmm

----------


## BOKE

Men Earrings

A man is at work one day when he notices that his co-worker is wearing an earring. 

This man knows his co-worker to be a normally conservative fellow, and is curious about his sudden change in “fashion sense.” 

The man walks up to him and says, “I didn’t know you were into earrings.” 

“Don’t make such a big deal out of this, it’s only an earring,” he replies sheepishly. 

His friend falls silent for a few minutes, but then his curiosity prods him to say, “So, how long have you been wearing one?” 

“Ever since my wife found it in my truck…”

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Jo sem pelqejn me i vnu une...ama vajzave iu ka hije


Po po, prandaj i nderrojme, te bardha, te verdha, te kuqe e jeshile e te gjata e te shkurtra, verore e dimerore LoL

----------


## strider

> Jo ketej ne 5 meshkuj te bardhe, 4 i ke me vathe. Lol


ne 5 meshkuj te bardhe 4 i ke pederaste andej lol :ngerdheshje: 

e di kuptimin e mirefillte te vethit??

----------


## PINK

> ne 5 meshkuj te bardhe 4 i ke pederaste andej lol
> 
> e di kuptimin e mirefillte te vethit??


Jo e ke gabim. Te vesh vath , nuk dmth se je gay. Lol

C'rendesi ka kuptimi, rendesi ka te pelqen e ve, nuk te pelqen nuk e ve.

----------

